# Ok, finally I said it to the pax today: wearing clean underwear is not required



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

When pax justified not tipping with uber telling "...it is not required..." I agreed with few examples:
1. Wearing clean underwear is not required
2. Tipping a waiter is not required

But we do both since it is the right thing to do.

I got $4.00 tip on $6.00 fare.

F- you uber!


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

being polite is not required either, it just leads to poor star ratings if you are not. I guess not tipping should as well


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> being polite is not required either, it just leads to poor star ratings if you are not. I guess not tipping should as well


Somebody in this thread had stated it very eloquently: "Not tipping is the tip of the iceberg!".

Those who don't tip are the problem if Uber cuts rates so unjustifiably. they can create a new fair balance by tipping, but they don't. And this is very dangerous. I hate trickle down economics preachers as there is no such thing. it doesn't trickle at all. this is base on my almost 1 year experience. It will never trickle until system is completely broken and there is a disruptive thing to bring it to balance one day.


----------



## AKhBX4 (Jun 2, 2015)

Great comeback!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> When pax justified not tipping with uber telling "...it is not required..." I agreed with few examples:
> 1. Wearing clean underwear is not required
> 2. Tipping a waiter is not required
> 
> ...


Awesome post!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> being polite is not required either, it just leads to poor star ratings if you are not. I guess not tipping should as well


The sad part is, it really doesn't seem to matter whether you are polite or not... or whether you got them to their destination safely, efficiently, and inexpensively... passengers will still rate us in any way they choose and there is no rhyme or reason when you look at the number... it means nothing. Absolutely NOTHING useful, except perhaps to Uber and ONLY Uber. There have been many passengers recently who did not have any cash on hand but wanted to tip, but were confused why the option was not within the app. So not only do we get bashed with unfair ratings, we do not even get the tips we _"earned"_ because Uber refuses to put it in the app, despite touting that they are a cashless system.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I get tips fairly often I average about $2 a trip, even though not every pax tips most that do give $5 so it averages out. 

In the city tips are far and fewer between and this could be because carrying cash just isn't done, even by me. Where I get tips most often is vacation hotspots because those on vacation carry backup cash and are in a happier mindset to tip.

I have even thought to make a sign with a cutout that will go on the back of my seats so money can be placed directly in there. It will state that all tips will go to a wounded veteran in need, which they will. I may try it tomorrow and see what the difference is. Friday I got $52 tips on $300 in fares.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

limepro said:


> I get tips fairly often I average about $2 a trip, even though not every pax tips most that do give $5 so it averages out.
> 
> In the city tips are far and fewer between and this could be because carrying cash just isn't done, even by me. Where I get tips most often is vacation hotspots because those on vacation carry backup cash and are in a happier mindset to tip.
> 
> I have even thought to make a sign with a cutout that will go on the back of my seats so money can be placed directly in there. It will state that all tips will go to a wounded veteran in need, which they will. I may try it tomorrow and see what the difference is. Friday I got $52 tips on $300 in fares.


Congrats on the high tip ratio.
Cannot say the same here in Dallas or with Uber.
I am lucky if I see even 10% of all Uber passengers tip.
Yet I often see 60% (or more) of Lyft passengers tip.


----------



## icandoit (Jun 21, 2015)

limepro said:


> I get tips fairly often I average about $2 a trip, even though not every pax tips most that do give $5 so it averages out.
> 
> In the city tips are far and fewer between and this could be because carrying cash just isn't done, even by me. Where I get tips most often is vacation hotspots because those on vacation carry backup cash and are in a happier mindset to tip.
> 
> I have even thought to make a sign with a cutout that will go on the back of my seats so money can be placed directly in there. It will state that all tips will go to a wounded veteran in need, which they will. I may try it tomorrow and see what the difference is. Friday I got $52 tips on $300 in fares.


Only 5 customers have tipped me on my 828 trips.


----------



## icandoit (Jun 21, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Congrats on the high tip ratio.
> Cannot say the same here in Dallas or with Uber.
> I am lucky if I see even 10% of all Uber passengers tip.
> Yet I often see 60% (or more) of Lyft passengers tip.


_"I'm *'UberX driver Rob Lowe'.*.. and I can't afford cable.. (or DirecTV). Care for some gum or a bottle of water?"_

_Love your quote. So true_


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

icandoit said:


> Only 5 customers have tipped me on my 828 trips.


Last week sucked for tips I only got $30 out of like 80 trips.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> I get tips fairly often I average about $2 a trip, even though not every pax tips most that do give $5 so it averages out.


Over ~1,200 trips only about 10% of PAX tip...
but total tips received = ~20% of net pay.


----------

